# Yea! I made a hat camera



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Aerial shooting is fun. Hat cameras are fun, too B)

Sorry about the watermark on the video, I'm trying to use some video editing software. Looks like I need to keep searching.

Slingshot is my modified EPS, ammo is 5/16" hexnuts.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Good start. Please show us that hat cam rig?


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

that is real sweet


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good job, MJ! I especially like the shadow of the camera perched on your head!!!

I do not know what sort of computer you use, but my PC came with Movie Maker by Microsoft. It is very straightforward to use and does a decent job on the simple stuff.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Wow Awesome very entertaing and Great Shooting MJ.

Looking forward to lots of Wing Shooting video from your Exploits.

Your making me want to take a couple of Aerial Shots right now.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

nice MJ, we need more wingshooters


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

COOL ... maybe inspiration for others to try out point-of-view action-type videos! It has an immersive 'you are there' feeling. I remember forum member Capnjoe was doing these kinds of POV videos.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

ZorroSlinger said:


> COOL ... maybe inspiration for others to try out point-of-view action-type videos! It has an immersive 'you are there' feeling. I remember forum member Capnjoe was doing these kinds of POV videos.


I miss Cappy on the forum.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good shooting buddy!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice shooting MJ! Very cool


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Great shooting, MJ. You're on your way to becoming a Jedi shooter. We all like to see more. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Beanflip said:


> Good start. Please show us that hat cam rig?


Sure, man. Here you go:









Just a short 1/4"-20 screw through the bill and into the tripod mount. I need to find a way to kick it back a bit as it "sees" a bit lower than I'd like.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

M.J said:


> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> > Good start. Please show us that hat cam rig?
> ...


Pretty cool!...You could put a tapered shim under the camera to tilt it.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

M.J said:


> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> > Good start. Please show us that hat cam rig?
> ...


I Like.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice job. I like how you kept it simple. And nice shooting too.


----------

